# Starting again



## James (Jul 28, 2007)

Hiya everyone,

I used to train MMA until about November when I wrecked my leg when Sparing. My football season is nearly up & I dont want to carry on at open age so I'm looking to get into martial arts again in the next few weeks.

When I did MMA, it was good but I found I didn't learn much about grappling because it was a 90 minutes session split between punching, kicking, grappling & fitness work & often some stand up sparing.

So I'm thinking of doing it differently this time & starting a Boxing class with my mate who has just started & doing another martial art to work on grappling.

I don't want to do any MMA fights, it's more so I can handle myself when I'm out.

The clubs near me are Karate, Judo, Taekuando, Akido & maybe another but I cant remember what it was.

Would any of these be a suitable mix with boxing for grappling work as I dont know much about them? I think taekuando is kicking & punching so I dont think this would be the best one, I'm not sure about the others though.

I'm only 16 so have alot of time to learn & have not long got a motorbike so I can get to all the clubs easily.

Thanks alot

James


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Judo, Judo, Judo, Judo.

To be a good MMA fighter, you need to train a grappling and a striking art separate from your MMA training.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

I agree with Jay - Judo is the only other option - given you want to learn grappling.

Karate you will learn some stand up joint locks - but in reality it is very hard to do these unless its kinda like a sucka punch - where you grab the person before they can react.

Akido imo is useless and taekwondoe? is a mainly kicking sport that according to ex champions who now commentate for the UFC has little carryover to the street and once you start getting old and in flexible and given the fact you have had a serious leg injury - I would personally avoid it.

Just my opinion judo and boxing are a good choice - although if you can find a place that covers kicking and boxing you will have an even better defence/attack - Ricky Hatton started as a kick boxer but as he stated his legs where too small he got battered and switched to boxing!.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

:stupid: :biggerGrin:

I know how you fl wbout the leg injury im coming off a broken ankle myself. Just take it easy at your own pace and remember even the best of the best started exactly where you are so dont get frustrated and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

snap with the ankle bedumtshhhhh!!!!! like the man said! take your time gettin back into it, trainin on an injury will **** you up long time!!! even though it seems like a good idea at the time! judo's got to be the one, ive just got back into bjj after some time off trainin due to my job and im lovin gettin back into it:biggerGrin:


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

i broke my ankle and trashed my ligs in may 07. started ju jitsu six weeks ago. its the way to go . be real carefull you dont put too much stress through your ankle . i did muay thai before and tried to make a couple of come backs to training and just trashed my ankle again . have just started again last week.


----------



## James (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks alot for the replys, my leg is fine now, it has been for a few months but because of football & exams I havent got back into MMA.

Judo sounds a good choice then, i will start doing some digging to find out times & days.

There is also a ju-jitsu class which I forgot to write, not sure what the difference is though.

cheers

James


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

get on the jiu jitsu mate!!!!


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

agree with the above - just for info I have had 2 bust knees and smashed both wrists a couple of times each!!! (this is excluding many other medical conditions) as long as you are sensible and dont put yourself in compromising positions (whilst training for example give up a guard and end up with the person in side control rather than have them twisting your leg/ankle foot whilst trying to scramble past your legs) be realistic and step it up slowly you'll be fine. Probably worth taking glucosamine as well to help support your joints and cartlidge ...highly recommended for everyone involved in sports really.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

is it Brazilian Jiu Jitsu or Japanese? If it's Japanese, it's similar but NOT the same.

Check my thread in Grappling about the difference


----------



## James (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm not sure which one it is, I will phone tomorrow though to try & find out. Also your thread was a good read & it sounds like BJJ is a lot better.

All it says about the one near me is "Barrow Ju Jitsu Classes are aimed at self-defence, not sport/competition based." if it will make any difference at all.

james


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

"Barrow Ju Jitsu Classes are aimed at self-defence, not sport/competition based."

From that comment it sounds like it is a traditional JJ studio, but i've trained in places where traditional JJ is taught and you do still learn a great deal only problem being you need to train NO-Gi for MMA. Give them a ring like you said and find out what they offer.

Just out of interest mate where abouts are you in the UK? Might be able to find a strictly MMA training centre for you.


----------



## James (Jul 28, 2007)

Yeah, it's taught in a church so may not be the best one.

I'm from Cumbria mate, near barrow, about a 2 hour drive from manchester. There is an MMA class which I used to go to but found I didn't learn loads on the grappling/submission side of things.

Thinking back though they did get a sponcer & were going to be getting the flooring covered in the grappling mats so if it went through then it may be better now than it was :151:

I will take a trip down on my bike on wednesday to see what they are up to down there now, I used to enjoy it but found tht it didn't spend enough time on each thing so you forgot it quickly. I would have prefered say, 1 hour of bag work & 1 hour of grappling rather than getting kicking, punching, grappling, fitness, sparing etc all into 2 hours. I think it would benefit more by spending more time on each thing.

I will phone the jiu-jitsu tomorrow & let you know what they say too.

James


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Well if you're ever in the rochdale area give me a shout and we can go to a few places round here.


----------



## James (Jul 28, 2007)

I will do mate, I'm guessing there is much more choice in reguard to martial arts down your way. I've woke up to be greeted by lots of rain today so not the best weather for being out on my bike but I'll let you all know how I get on tonight. I'm hoping it's still on at the same times lol


----------



## James (Jul 28, 2007)

I've just got back from the gym, I went there earlier at the times it used to be & was given a note saying it had changed to 7:30-9 so went back then but it was wrong & finished at 7:30.

I just did the boxing instead though which was on after.

It looks pretty much the same but there are some floor padding things, like a jigsaw, not very thick though.

I wil be doing the MMA class soon though, maybe tomorrow or friday.

It's on 6 times a week now as well which suits me alot more as I can go whenever I have a free day :fight:


----------



## James (Jul 28, 2007)

I got there at the right time yesterday so trained :icon6:

It was good, I warmed up & they shadow boxing for 2 minutes & when they shouted down you did push ups, then the same with crunches, & again with sprawls.

Then abs work, lying on the edge of the ring & your legs off it & you had to keep them suspended, then go to 45 degrees & right up whilst widening them & making circles etc. This was for 16 minutes before doing 6 minutes of other ab work.

Then there was dips etc.

Then I partnered with this lad who is fighing in 3 weeks & with had to stand in a grappling position & try to get punched & knees in on each other, obviosly very soft contact. Apart from 2 knees that instead of blocking I moved into so I have some sore ribs lol.

Then it was grappling in the ring, I got mount about 4 or 5 times but submitted about 3. I was happy with it because it was fairly even & he was bigger & doing a fight in a few weeks. Also I couldnt remember any submissions so I was only trying to get mount or a gillutine in, covered in friction burns & red marks from it though.

Also did a bit of pad work as well.

It's quite cheap & I might put myself down for amature fights once all my exams are over & I can concentrate on the training more.

Really looking forward to training on monday, I would go back sooner but I have a football final on Sunday & my hamstring is a bit sore so dont want to risk injurng it in my second to last ever football game for my club.

James


----------

